# Nissan Sentra 2002 GXE system install help



## Guest (Nov 11, 2003)

I am looking to install an aftermarket system in my car. I think i want to get the Alpine CDA-9813 for my HU. I have a cheap amp and sub i'm going to use now until I can get a little more cash, but i'm going to run all the wires now so the later upgrade will be simple. 

I have a premium system that came factory installed with a subwoofer and 6 speakers. Does anyone know where this stupid amp is. I would believe it to be behind the stereo but have not had the time yet to take the stereo out. I am going to bypass this and I would assume with a 60x4 max power to the speakers I will not need to hook another amp into this system. 

They suggest with the HU to run a 10ga wire to the battery and I already have to run the amp wire to the battery, where should i go through the firewall. I have a 2002 Nissan Sentra GXE, Standard Tranny. 

I would appreciate any help ya'll could give me
Thanks in Advance
Pcrizzy


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The stock system doesn't have an amp (well, not an external one atleast, it's built into the headunit). By replacing the headunit with the Alpine you will be effectively "bypassing" the stock amp.

That headunit probably puts out around 25x4 rms, which isn't much at all. If you just have the stock speakers or some low-level best buy speakers it will be fine, but if you decide on some good components or any _real_ speakers at all you will need a new amp to power them.

For wiring the amp, there are several predrilled holes in the firewall with rubber grommets already in them. There is on on the passenger side that you can use, it's pretty easy to find if you look from the engine bay side. There is another on the driver's side that you will have to take off the front wheel and the wheel lining to get to. I have 2 4ga wires running down the passenger side because I was too lazy to jack up the car and take off the wheel to do it down the driver's side. Either side will work fine, just run your rcas down the opposite side as the power.


----------

